# Hello everyone, glad i've found you.



## Guest (Dec 14, 2005)

Hi, 
i'm so happy to have found this site. 
i've felt trapped in this state of mind for about seven months now.
it sucks so much. i've tried rationalizing about it. believe 
me...over and over and over again... ofcourse wihtout luck.

suddenly, one day about 7 months ago everything changed
though nothing really had.. i just sort of "saw the world for 
what it actually was".. make any sense? this was followed
by a public panic attack on the subway-ride home... kind of 
ridiculous and funny coming to think of it... 
since then, i've been more or less (often less) successful in trying
to push these thoughts away.... and i'm sick and tired of it!
it's an emotional and physical drain..... 
thank you everyone, for feeling as shitty as i do.... 
sounds terrible i know, but knowing
others experience the same hell i i do, kind
of smoothens the edges of this terrible,
depressing and destructive view on life...
thank you, thank you, thank you...
i'm so glad i've found you. we're gonna be fine...
right? 
/gabriel


----------



## Guest (Dec 22, 2005)

justadude said:


> Hi,
> i'm so happy to have found this site.
> i've felt trapped in this state of mind for about seven months now.
> it sucks so much. i've tried rationalizing about it. believe
> ...


hell or high water, we're gonna be fine brotha
lets stick it out and stick togetha through this
Im new here as well and I posted a message on here if you wanna check it out

much love
youre in my thoughts
STRENGTH is in you

~bianca


----------

